

French Entrepreneurs: Apply by Midnight and Join Silicon Valley's Incubator - alain94040
http://founderinstitute.com/apply/paris

======
matthieulefort
Best experience ever! You guys should give it a try, it's worth it!

If you want more insights, read this Quora thread: [http://www.quora.com/Is-
Founder-Institute-a-good-deal-for-en...](http://www.quora.com/Is-Founder-
Institute-a-good-deal-for-entrepreneurs-Why-or-why-not)

------
myqaa
Just do it.

